# Jesus Christ Vampire Hunter!



## JMAA (Sep 8, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1h37PtVWiuM&feature=related
This is much of a horrible but extremely funny movie.
It explains itself and it's other parts, Jesus Christ and El Santo defends Ottawa's lesbians from the vampires. Pretty weird, huh? You still have to see the scene intermission.


----------

